# Another walk



## Capt Lightning (Aug 18, 2016)

My daughter who is staying with us is a keen walker and this morning it was off for another walk round Banff.  I've posted about this walk before, but here is another interesting photo taken at about the middle of the 2 hour walk.

The bridge of Alvah was comissioned by the Earl of Fife around 1772 to give access to properties on either side of the river Deveron.  It is 50ft. above the river and contains a room with a window  built into the west side - allegedly for the Earl to 'enterain' local girls.  Other sources suggest that it was for a toll collector.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2016)

Interesting Capt!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks for that Capt.


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 29, 2016)

Wonderful composition and interesting story.

Tony


----------

